# New mural



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello yall

I got this great opportunity to paint this mural with a legend of toronto. The mural is in calgary. 

We used a genie s125 for the high parts and 2 sky jacks for the lower parts. This picture is before its completely finished, there is a bit more to go on the foreground.


----------

